# txt löschen oder txt datei überschreiben



## jamhacker (5. Mai 2006)

Hi zusammen!

Ich hab da mal ne frage. Hab ein programm geschrieben, wobei ich mit buffered reader alles soweit einlesen und dies in einer schleife hab um nochmal was ein zu lesen.
Das problem ist. die txt Datei wird immer wieder überschrieben und ich kann mans hcluss nur einen satz ausgeben.
Jetzt möchte ich wissen,w ie ich einfach die txt datei löschen kann, oder den Inhalt löschen kann um das zu umgehen.
Hab jetzt hinter dem einlesen ein true dran gehangen somit wird mir aber am schluss der Inhalt von allem angegeben was ich je geschrieben hab :-(


----------



## André Uhres (6. Mai 2006)

jamhacker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Jetzt möchte ich wissen,w ie ich einfach die txt datei löschen kann..


File#delete()


----------

